# الاختلاف بين الرسول بولس و الرسول بطرس



## hassangad (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عندما   حدث الخلاف‏ ‏بين‏ ‏الرسولين‏ ‏بطرس‏ ‏وبولس‏ حول الوثنيين الذين دخلوا المسحية حدثيا ‏فهل‏ ‏يلتزمون‏ ‏بالختان‏,‏وبحفظ‏ ‏يوم‏ ‏السبت‏   اليهودي‏ ‏وبالتزامات‏ ‏الشريعة‏ ‏فيما‏ ‏يتصل‏ ‏بالممنوعات‏ ‏من‏ 
‏الحيوانات‏ ‏التي‏ ‏كانت‏ ‏تعتبر‏ ‏في‏ ‏العهد‏ ‏القديم‏ ‏نجسة؟ ‏إلي‏ 
‏مخاصمة‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏منازعة‏ ‏وإلي‏ ‏مواجهة‏ ‏علنية‏ ‏أمام‏ ‏جميع‏ 
‏الناس‏,‏بلغت‏ ‏حدا‏ ‏من‏ ‏الصراع‏,‏حتي‏ ‏اتهم‏ ‏الرسول‏ بولس الرسول ‏بطرس‏ ‏صراحة‏ *‏بالرياء*

السؤال هنا لماذا لم يلجاء الرسولين الى الاية الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18). فور الاختلاف بعمل مجمع رسولى للاتفاق على راى واحد و انتظرا حتى تحتد المسالة دون ان يعتدى احداهما على الاخر بقول لا يليق


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

> السؤال هنا لماذا لم يلجاء الرسولين  الى الاية الحق اقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء  وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء" (مت18: 18). فور الاختلاف  بعمل مجمع رسولى للاتفاق على راى واحد و انتظرا حتى تحتد المسالة دون ان  يعتدى احداهما على الاخر بقول لا يليق


*المجمع لتوحيد الرائ بالنسبة للامم
بولس الرسول من قبل المجمع لم يشرط على الامم ان يتهودوا اولا
وبطرس الرسول كانت رسالته بالاكثر بين اليهود
من قبل المجمع وكان عدم تهويد الامم قبل الايمان بالمسيح سارى فى كرازة بولس
المجمع كان لتوحيد رائ الكنيسة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 سبتمبر 2011)

* فبعدما حصلت مباحثة كثيرة قام بطرس و قال لهم ايها الرجال                  الاخوة انتم تعلمون انه منذ ايام قديمة اختار الله بيننا انه بفمي                  يسمع الامم كلمة الانجيل و يؤمنون * *                 15: 8 و الله العارف القلوب شهد لهم معطيا لهم الروح القدس كما لنا                  ايضا *
*                 15: 9 و لم يميز بيننا و بينهم بشيء اذ طهر بالايمان قلوبهم                  *
*                 15: 10 فالان لماذا تجربون الله بوضع نير على عنق التلاميذ لم                  يستطع اباؤنا و لا نحن ان نحمله *
*                 15: 11 لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن ان نخلص كما اولئك ايضا                 *
*                 15: 12 فسكت الجمهور كله و كانوا يسمعون برنابا و بولس يحدثان                  بجميع ما صنع الله من الايات و العجائب في الامم بواسطتهم                  *
*                 15: 13 و بعدما سكتا اجاب يعقوب قائلا ايها الرجال الاخوة اسمعوني                 *
*                 15: 14 سمعان قد اخبر كيف افتقد الله اولا الامم لياخذ منهم شعبا                  على اسمه *
*                 15: 15 و هذا توافقه اقوال الانبياء كما هو مكتوب *
*                 15: 16 سارجع بعد هذا و ابني ايضا خيمة داود الساقطة و ابني ايضا                  ردمها و اقيمها ثانية *
*                 15: 17 لكي يطلب الباقون من الناس الرب و جميع الامم الذين دعي                  اسمي عليهم يقول الرب الصانع هذا كله *
*                 15: 18 معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله *
*                 15: 19 لذلك انا ارى ان لا يثقل على الراجعين الى الله من الامم                 *
*                 15: 20 بل يرسل اليهم ان يمتنعوا عن نجاسات الاصنام و الزنا و                  المخنوق و الدم *
*                 15: 21 لان موسى منذ اجيال قديمة له في كل مدينة من يكرز به اذ                  يقرا في المجامع كل سبت *


----------



## hassangad (25 سبتمبر 2011)

اعذرنى اخى فانا لم استطع ان افهم  فسوف ابسط السؤال حتى يمكنك ان تعطينى اجابة بسيطة

عندما حدث الخلاف لماذا لم يجتمعا فورا ويتفقا على راى لان رايهم هو ناتج الروح القدس بدلا من ان يتصارعا و يتهم احدهم الاخر بتهمة شديدة وهى الرياء لا تليق برسول يتحدث الله على لسانه 

اشكرك مقدما على اجابتك و التى توضح سبب الخلاف و عدم الاجتماع فور حدوثه


----------



## DAWOODx (26 سبتمبر 2011)

hassangad قال:


> عندما حدث الخلاف لماذا لم يجتمعا فورا ويتفقا على راى لان رايهم هو ناتج الروح القدس بدلا من ان يتصارعا* و يتهم احدهم الاخر بتهمة شديدة وهى الرياء*
> 
> ** 6  و اما المعتبرون انهم شيء مهما كانوا لا فرق عندي الله لا ياخذ بوجه انسان فان هؤلاء المعتبرين لم يشيروا علي بشيء.
> * 7  بل بالعكس اذ راوا اني اؤتمنت على انجيل الغرلة كما بطرس على انجيل الختان.
> ...


:smi411: *المشكله هنا فين,,, فين المشكله اساسا..*


----------

